# Professional Photo Shoot of DESTINY



## Jill (May 31, 2007)

Oh, I'm way too excited to wait until I get the CD to start showing off *Snapped by Shannon's* photos of *Erica's Echos of My Destiny*, the stallion that Erica and I co-own.

These are the eight pictures that I ordered from the shoot: DESTINY's Photo Shoot with SHANNON -- my favorite is the second one on the top row






I'm so excited to have such nice pictures of him! Shannon is SOOOO talented!!!

Thanks for looking!!! I got up so many times last night to loooooooooook at these pictures just one more time...

[SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]

PS Shannon got these pictures outside of the Tunica show last weekend. And, Destiny had a good go with Erica getting:
 
Senior Stallions, 32" - 34" (Halter) -- 1st, 1st & 2nd
Reserve Champion Senior Stallion x 1
Champion Senior Stallion x 1
Grand Champion Overall Stallion x 1
 
I am as proud as ever of "Mr. Tude" as Erica and I call him (I also call him Short, Dark and Handsome...)


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 31, 2007)

The second one, top row is also my favorite!!!



: Very nice work.

Congrats to you both on the show placings.

Jodi


----------



## CKC (May 31, 2007)

Very nice! Can't wait to see him in person!


----------



## Matt73 (May 31, 2007)

Jill, what gorgeous pics of a gorgeous horse. I like the second one best too.


----------



## wc minis (May 31, 2007)

Very nice pictures Jill



You and Erica have a very handsome boy there!!


----------



## wpsellwood (May 31, 2007)

Nice pictures! I like the 3rd one on the top row too.


----------



## Mona (May 31, 2007)

:aktion033: Congratulations on those wins! Are you just a "tad bit" excited about the phoptos Jill??



: I can see why....he's beautiful!



:


----------



## lvponies (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!! I can see why you're excited!!!

Congratulations on his wins!!


----------



## joyenes (May 31, 2007)

WOW :new_shocked: What beautiful shots of a fantastic horse :new_shocked: He sure is pretty Jill!!!


----------



## sedeh (May 31, 2007)

Great pics!! # 3 and #5 are my favorites! Nice boy!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 31, 2007)

Great pictures (great horse!)!! And how nice that you have a win story to go with them!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (May 31, 2007)

I got to meet short, dark and handsome last weekend at Tunica!! What a lovely boy!! and I don't know about your excuse of Tunica being to far away from you Jill, I drove down from Canada!!!

Pammy


----------



## MBhorses (May 31, 2007)

great photos.

nice looking horse


----------



## Leeana (May 31, 2007)

Jill he is AWSOME!!!! I cannot believe he is a Sr already, it seems like we've been watching him on here since he was just a baby lol.

So you know you are going to keep Leeana in mind when them destiny foals start arriving right???





Speaking of which, are we going to be seeing any destiny foals next year?


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 31, 2007)

Great pictures, Jill!! Destiny is looking AWESOME :aktion033:


----------



## maplegum (May 31, 2007)

Handsome boy there Jill. I'm not surprised with his placings. He did very well. :aktion033:


----------



## nootka (May 31, 2007)

Wowee, Jill! He's so beautiful. These are great pics.





Thank you for sharing.

Liz M.


----------



## ponyboi09 (Jun 1, 2007)

I like his expression in the sixth and seventh pictures...these pictures are great! He is a good looking guy! I have admired his color for years, I just dont see many like him.

Nice Pictures



:

Will


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!

I'm pretty crazy over Destiny





And, Pammy -- why didn't you swing by and pick me up???


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Jun 1, 2007)

Jill...GREAT photos :aktion033: ...I think she did an outstanding job...and handsome man!

lis


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 1, 2007)

wow what a stunning horse..hes soo pretty


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, folks!

Destiny's at a show today with his co-momma, Erica. Cross your fingers for him! We are "looking" for 3 points which should finish out his HOF in halter. He's got more Grands than he needed, and needed just a few more points.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 2, 2007)

Shannon is a fabulous photgrapher! She will have a wonderful future behind the lens. She seems to always capture the soul of the horse in her lens! Gorgeous.


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2007)

Wooohoooo!!!!!!

I talked to Erica just a little bit ago. Destiny did great at the show today and............................................. *Destiny finished out his Halter Hall of Fame today!!!!!*

(and there was a show photographer who got pictures of him in the ring and ya'll know that I am bound some of those! I just can't have too many Destiny pictures!)


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 3, 2007)

I love # 6. I can see why he has his HOF, Amazing young boy! Sashay is Gorgeous too!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 3, 2007)

Well for some reason I can't see the pics but congrats on the placings anyways! :aktion033:


----------



## NMMack (Jun 3, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

WOW!!!!!!

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

GORGEOUS Pictures Jill, he looks FABULOUS!!!!




:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :aktion033:

Nancy



:


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats on Destiny's HOF I love those pics I may have to have a shoot at my place some time :bgrin ~Jessica


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jun 3, 2007)

WOWsers! Great shots Shannon!


----------

